# Faunarium for mice?



## MoodyMouse (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi I'm not very DIY handy so I was looking for an alternative to the bin cages. Does anyone keep mice in an exo terra or Komodo faunarium, the larger size? Not sure if it would work, sizing is about 46cm by 30cm, the Komodo is a cm bigger each way.


----------



## bellamousey (Dec 18, 2014)

I personally have no experience with them, but if I recall correctly they are similar to Kritter Keepers correct? If that's the case, it should be fine as long as your mice can't reach the top to chew and you feel the space is adequate. I am not very DIY handy either, but my mice are in a large off-brand RUB or "bin cage" as you've called it. It really isn't as hard as it seems and you can make a much bigger cage for much cheaper.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've used faunariums successfully.I'm just starting to replace my ferplast fauna boxes after a decade of use.I'm wary of the plastic cages though because I'm worried that quality might have gone down in the years since I purchased.I've started buying lucky reptile lab cages.Have you considered those?The mini is to small but the small and large are ok.


----------

